# anyone up for a chat today



## gliddon (Dec 5, 2008)

anyone up for a chat anytime today i will let you do the time just thought that you would like to chat to other people that is doing egg sharing to hope to see you in there today


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi gliddon,

Is it to chat here?


----------



## gliddon (Dec 5, 2008)

it in the chat room in the lounge if you wont to chat thanks


----------

